# Pancakes!



## BakingGirl (Jan 23, 2013)

When cooking pancakes at home, how do I get that sweetness to them like pancakes you eat in a restaurant? I've heard adding malt powder is supposed to add that faint sweetness, but I've tried it and it doesn't seem to do anything! I can never get my pancakes to taste sweet like they do in a restaurant....besides syrup obviously! Help!!!


----------



## FrankZ (Jan 23, 2013)

I put some sugar in mine.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jan 23, 2013)

I don't seem to make great pancakes either. But my waffles are pretty good. I am pretty sure Chief Longwind will be along in a minute to link us/ you to his famous pancake recipe. It's pretty good. which is the scando way of saying down-right terrific. 

Scando Host= would you like another cup of coffee
Scando Guest = No, thank you. ( holding hand over cup)

SH = I just made a fresh pot
SG = really, but no, I've had plenty ( waving hand briefly beside cup and picking at a pretend crumb on the table cloth)

SH= Are you sure, there is fresh cream
SG = ok, maybe. But just a half cup ( hold out cup and hope it's filled to the brim)

SH= How about another slice of my homemade pie
SG = um, no thank you.... So it goes. 

I put a pinch of sugar, ok, a whole Tablespoon of raw sugar in my batter. Allow the batter to rest awhile. It is still not quite right. The flavor is ok, If I get the rise they seem heavy, or if they are thinner and about right density, the flavor is not quite up to snuff. I almost exclusively use buttermilk. One should taste a pancake bite after a pat of butter has been smeared around Before adding syrup. It should taste like a Pancake. Not like fried dough. I have used different cooking oils and fat. Make sure the griddle temp is modestly hot so a drop of water skizzles across the pan. Still Not Perfect. ( Throws hands up to the sky). I don't think it's the recipe. It must be me. ( throws hands up to the sky). So it goes.


----------



## Silversage (Jan 23, 2013)

The best pancake recipe I've ever found is from Fine Cooking magazine.  The buttermilk gives it great flavor.  The sugar provides just enough sweetness.  And these are the fluffiest I've had.  The batter is quite thick, so you have to spread it out a little on your griddle, but they really are foolproof.  

Here's the link.


----------



## Addie (Jan 23, 2013)

Sugar is your answer and let the batter rest for at least 15 minutes before you use it. It will give your levening a chance to work it way through the whole batter, thus higher pancakes. and the sugar needs time to disolve.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 23, 2013)

I add powdered milk to my crepes to make then richer and sweeter. Should work for pancakes too.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 23, 2013)

The Chief's Famous Pancake Recipe:

Ingredients:
Dry:
1 cup AP flour
1/2 tsp. salt
2 tbs. sugar
2 tsp. double-acting baking powder

Wet:
1 large egg
3 tbs. cooking oil
3/4 cup milk

Whisk together the dry ingredients in a bowl.  Add the wet ingredients, and whisk to form a batter with small lumps.  The lumps will disappear while the pancakes are cooking.

Heat a griddel over medium heat until drips of water sizzle on the surface.  Rub with a tbs. of cooking oil.  Spoon batter onto the pan (I use three tbs. batter per pancake).  Cook until bubbles tart to form, then carefully flip.  Cook another minute and a half or so, until the other side is lightly browned.  Remove and serve immediately.

These pancakes are not gooey, but are melt-in-your-mouth tender and fluffy.  Very moist, like a great piece of cake.  Top withsoft butter, then buckwheat honey, wild honey, maple syrup, or fruit preserves.  My Dad used to love to spoon sausage grease over his pancakes.  Everyone thought he was nuts using the hot fat instead of butter.  They thought it unhealthy as well.  Turns out that pork fat has less cholesterol than does butter.  He was on to something.

I do that once in a while.  I like the flavor of both.  I imagine the hot fat drippings from bacon would work also.

Any way you like to top them, they will take care of your pancake cravings.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 23, 2013)

The Chief's pancakes are 'Da Bomb'  Make them!  You won't be sorry.


----------



## jabbur (Jan 23, 2013)

I tried the Chief's pancake recipe one day and have never looked back.  I stopped buying pancake mixes at the grocery store and always use his.  It is the best pancake I have ever made and comes out the same time after time.


----------



## jkath (Jan 23, 2013)

LOL - as soon as I saw the title was "Pancakes"... I KNEW Chief would have to come by! The only thing I've changed in his recipe is the oil -( I don't use anything but coconut and EVOO these days - - health choice & allergy-related) so I've switched to using melted coconut oil, which has the same outcome (and no, it doesn't taste like coconut).   
Thanks for posting your famous recipe, Chief!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jan 25, 2013)

Chief, thanks so much for sharing your recipe


----------



## danbuter (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm going to have to make them. Sounds great!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 26, 2013)

Chief's pancake recipe is THE best!


----------



## Skittle68 (Jan 27, 2013)

C&P'd! Thank you! I've been searching for a great pancake recipe- hopefully this is it!


----------



## Zereh (Jan 27, 2013)

*ATK's Buttermilk Pancakes*

I love ATK's Buttermilk Pancakes. They're light, fluffy, flavorful and have just the right amount of sweet. 

I like that it makes extras because these freeze really well. We cheat when reheating them by popping them right into the toaster for quick breakfasts or late night snacks.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jan 27, 2013)

Is AP flour plain flour guys?

Also, if you can only get normal baking powder, would you just add 4 teaspoons instead of 4?



Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> The Chief's Famous Pancake Recipe:
> 
> Ingredients:
> Dry:
> ...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 27, 2013)

AP is All Purpose, plain flour.  Read up about baking powders here: Difference Between Double-Acting and Single-Acting Baking Powder


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jan 27, 2013)

PF beat me to the punch, although it's not a race.   what does beat me to the punch mean anyway,  is it getting to the punch bowl first or like a swing and a miss,  no that's baseball and not the same as striking out on a date or ...

anyway, here's another baking powder comparison. 

Baking Powder | The Fresh Loaf


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks heaps guys


----------



## FrankZ (Jan 28, 2013)

And if you want a treat get yourself some sourdough starter and make some sourdough pancakes....


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Jan 28, 2013)

Having eaten the Chief's pancakes for most of my life (he's my dad) I can tell you that they are exceptional, but they won't have the sweetness you are looking for. The base recipe creates a very neutral pancake that can be made savory or sweet. 

However, the great thing about his recipe is that you can make them sweet if you want to. I've experimented with his recipe /a lot/and for what you are looking for, I would double the sugar in it (maybe triple depending on how sweet you want them but I would try doubling first) and add a teaspoon of vanilla. A lot of restaurant pancakes I've tried have a light vanilla flavor. Neither of these ingredients will really alter the chemistry of the batter so you shouldn't need to change anything else.

Good luck and keep us posted. At worst if no ones suggestions get you what you're looking for, we know what doesn't work and can help you come up with other ideas.

Oh, one more tip. Since you are looking for a paricular flavor, make the batter without the eggs at first. Then you can taste a tiny bit of the batter and tweek it as needed. Mix the eggs well separately to reduce the amount of mixing you have to do since too much will make the pancakes rubbery. Take notes so if you do over stir and end up with pancakes that are rubbery bit taste the way you want them to, well then you'll know what needs to be added and next time can do so right from the beginning.


----------



## Skittle68 (Jan 28, 2013)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Having eaten the Chief's pancakes for most of my life (he's my dad) I can tell you that they are exceptional, but they won't have the sweetness you are looking for. The base recipe creates a very neutral pancake that can be made savory or sweet.
> 
> However, the great thing about his recipe is that you can make them sweet if you want to. I've experimented with his recipe /a lot/and for what you are looking for, I would double the sugar in it (maybe triple depending on how sweet you want them but I would try doubling first) and add a teaspoon of vanilla. A lot of restaurant pancakes I've tried have a light vanilla flavor. Neither of these ingredients will really alter the chemistry of the batter so you shouldn't need to change anything else.
> 
> ...



Wow, great tips! Thanks so much!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 28, 2013)

Adding malt powder can also add that certain "flavor" to homemade pancakes.  Carnation or Ovaltine malt powder...


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 29, 2013)

My go-to pancake recipe is from the 1953 edition of the Better Homes and Garden Cookbook (the red and white one). The recipe is for buttermilk pancakes. My go-to recipe for waffles is also from this edition. I grew up eating them and prefer them (no offense Chief). I add grated orange zest, cinnamon, and cardamon to both.

Buttermilk Pancakes Recipe

I shake the oil, egg, and buttermilk together in a jar and then add it to the dry ingredients. I also add about 1 tsp of vanilla extract to the wet ingredients.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 29, 2013)

CWS4322 said:


> My go-to pancake recipe is from the 1953 edition of the Better Homes and Garden Cookbook (the red and white one). The recipe is for buttermilk pancakes. My go-to recipe for waffles is also from this edition. I grew up eating them and prefer them (no offense Chief). I add grated orange zest, cinnamon, and cardamon to both.
> 
> Buttermilk Pancakes Recipe
> 
> I shake the oil, egg, and buttermilk together in a jar and then add it to the dry ingredients. I also add about 1 tsp of vanilla extract to the wet ingredients.



No offense is taken.  I'm a guy who believes that if you have a favorite kind of food, be it pancakes, or lasagna, or other, then that's you favorite.  I like my pancakes recipe.  And I think everyone should give it a try, just to see what they're like.  But I also think everyone should give Charlie D's recipe a try.  They are completely different than my recipe, but very good.  I might just have to get some buttermilk and give your recipe a try.  I've had some very good buttermilk pancakes.  I know that my own Mother, and Grandmother loved them.  And the buttermilk recipe is probably the most famous pancake recipe out there.  And so how could I take offense?

Find the recipe you like best, then make it.  Just remember the other recipes for variety's sake.  And as P.A.G. stated, my recipe is a basic recipe, and can be modified easily.  I have made it into yellow cake, chocolate cake, blueberry pancakes, etc.

Enjoy.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## BakingGirl (Feb 13, 2013)

Thanks to all for great tips! I will venture out and try "The Chefs Pancakes" next time. Wish me luck!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 14, 2013)

BakingGirl said:


> Thanks to all for great tips! I will venture out and try "The Chefs Pancakes" next time. Wish me luck!



Good luck, though you won't need it.  The only things your really have to watch for are pan temperature (water should sizzle violently when dripped onto the cooking surface, but oil shouldn't smoke), and taking care not to overmix the batter.  Watch for the bubbles to start forming on top of the pancake, then flip it.  The edges will start to lift from the pan surface, minutely, when the pancakes are done.  Use a double-acting baking powder such as Calumet, or Clabber Girl brands.  There are other brands as well. It's better to add fresh berries, than frozen berries, as they have to thaw while the pancakes are cooking.  If you try to thaw frozen berries, they produce colored juice that will stain the pancakes.  very acidic foods such as pineapple, will necessitate the addition of baking soda to again balance the leavening of the batter.

Ah, but I'm getting too complicated.  Make the pancakes as per the recipe, add fresh berries, or peanuts. or M&M candies, etc.  Serve em up with syrup, honey, or fruit jam.  Enjoy with sausage, ham, or bacon.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## BakingGirl (Feb 15, 2013)

I officially cooked "the chefs" pancakes. I cried!....it was the BEST recipe ever!!!!! I will never turn back again, my husband thought they were great, he said they were the best I've ever made. My life is complete now, thanks again!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm so glad yo enjoyed them.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## DebLynn (Feb 15, 2013)

I guess I'll be trying Chief's pancake recipe soon!


For the sweetness, I add vanilla- real or extract works fine. I'll be adding vanilla to these when I make them.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 4, 2017)

Chief Longwind, and Everyone, 

Thanks for telling me about your Pancake Recipe. Sounds fabulous .. 

Shall definitely be planning a Sunday Brunch.


----------



## Just Cooking (May 4, 2017)

CWS4322 said:


> My go-to pancake recipe is from the 1953 edition of the Better Homes and Garden Cookbook (the red and white one).



I have the 1978 version of that cookbook... It has been my go to for waffles and pancakes since that time...

That said, I will certainly give The Chiefs offering a go...  All these accolades can't be for nothing...  

Ross


----------



## rockey_f_squirrell (May 12, 2017)

Cream soda in place of water


----------



## heimerdinger (May 18, 2017)

jkath said:


> LOL - as soon as I saw the title was "Pancakes"... I KNEW Chief would have to come by! The only thing I've changed in his recipe is the oil -( I don't use anything but coconut and EVOO these days - - health choice & allergy-related) so I've switched to using melted coconut oil, which has the same outcome (and no, it doesn't taste like coconut).
> Thanks for posting your famous recipe, Chief!



I simply add more sugar but I've tried your way and get some incredible result. Thank you so much jkath!


----------



## salt and pepper (May 18, 2017)

BakingGirl said:


> When cooking pancakes at home, how do I get that sweetness to them like pancakes you eat in a restaurant? I've heard adding malt powder is supposed to add that faint sweetness, but I've tried it and it doesn't seem to do anything! I can never get my pancakes to taste sweet like they do in a restaurant....besides syrup obviously! Help!!!



  When making pizza dough. To make the dough sweeter add more salt, not sugar. This may work for your pancake batter too. Just a thought. Give it a try.


----------



## CraigC (May 21, 2017)

Sour Cream Pancakes
 
Ingredients
6 large eggs
12 Tbsp sour cream
12 Tbsp Bisquick
1 Tbsp sugar
1 tsp salt
 
Mix all liquid ingredients, plus sugar and salt in a bowl. Whisk in Bisquick, one Tbsp at a time until you have a thin batter.
Heat up the griddle and go to town. Be careful that they don't float off the griddle.


----------



## CakePoet (May 21, 2017)

My flour must be stronger then yours, Cheif,  it becomes a dough, not batter , so I added more milk.
I prefer  Swedish or Scottish pancakes to be honest.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 22, 2017)

CakePoet said:


> My flour must be stronger then yours, Cheif,  it becomes a dough, not batter , so I added more milk.
> I prefer  Swedish or Scottish pancakes to be honest.



I use AP flour, which has lost much of its gluten content over the years.  But even with that, it is very imortant no to overmix the batter, as it will become doughey as the gluten develops. The batter should not be thin, but not be as thick as biscuit dough.  There should be small lumps in it.  They will disappear while cooking.  The end result should be a very moist and delicate pancake with a good loft, and be exceptionally tender.

If you like a more substantial pancake, then use another recipe.  I don't know what Swedish, or Scottish pancakes are like.  You would have to post a recipe, and explain the texture to me.  Are they similar to crumpets?  Are they yeast, or baking powder/soda leavened?  Are they eggy, like popovers, Dutch Babies, or Yorkshire pudding?  Help me out.

Seeeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## CharlieD (May 22, 2017)

If you like american pancakes, Chief's pancakes are the best, according to my wife, and she knows her pancakes.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 23, 2017)

CharlieD said:


> If you like american pancakes, Chief's pancakes are the best, according to my wife, and she knows her pancakes.



If you're fond of Russian pancakes, Charie D's have been voted at the top of the heap, tied with my own in several Discuss Cooking pancake contests.

Go Charlie.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## CakePoet (May 23, 2017)

In Sweden our all purpose flour is  a nice wheat flour, that is nearest to yours and it should be low in gluten too compared to bread flour. A friend brought a bag of her favorite  AP flour from the use and that contain wheat and barely, I cant remember the brand. Maybe I should mix it  up or  I might have to buy cheaper  flour, theytend to  contain even less gluten.   
Mine became like bread dough, I have this problem with a lot of recipe lately.

Scottish pancakes are like Americans, they contain  cream of tartar.
Swedish pancakes are thin, very thing unless you make them in the oven. Check it out here http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f17/iso-help-advice-making-crepe-like-pancakes-96637.html  the recipe is correct minus the sugar and I have posted how to cook them in the thread.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 23, 2017)

CakePoet said:


> In Sweden our all purpose flour is  a nice wheat flour, that is nearest to yours and it should be low in gluten too compared to bread flour. A friend brought a bag of her favorite  AP flour from the use and that contain wheat and barely, I cant remember the brand. Maybe I should mix it  up or  I might have to buy cheaper  flour, theytend to  contain even less gluten.
> Mine became like bread dough, I have this problem with a lot of recipe lately.
> 
> Scottish pancakes are like Americans, they contain  cream of tartar.



American all-purpose flour does not contain barley,just wheat. And pancakes do not contain cream of tartar. If your friends use those products that way, they are not typical.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 23, 2017)

Many of the old American pancake and biscuit recipes call for baking soda and cream of tartar instead of baking powder.

For a quick baking powder substitute you can use 1/4 teaspoon baking soda and 1/2 teaspoon of cream of tartar for each teaspoon of baking powder called for in a recipe.

You can make a larger batch of baking powder substitute by combining 1 part corn starch, 1 part baking soda and 2 parts cream of tartar.  The cornstarch helps to keep the mixture from absorbing moisture and becoming lumpy.  Use this mixture 1 for 1 in any recipe calling for baking powder.

Here is one example of an old pancake recipe.

https://ryan.cucumbertown.com/grandmas-pancakes-recipe


----------



## GotGarlic (May 23, 2017)

Aunt Bea said:


> Many of the old American pancake and biscuit recipes call for baking soda and cream of tartar instead of baking powder.
> 
> For a quick baking powder substitute you can use 1/4 teaspoon baking soda and 1/2 teaspoon of cream of tartar for each teaspoon of baking powder called for in a recipe.



Oh, right, I forgot about that. Like I said, not typical


----------



## CakePoet (May 23, 2017)

Well that is what I thought to when it came  to AP flour, but her  really cheap one did.

I said SCOTTISH pancakes contains cream of tartar, at least in the old recipes I have, they are very fluffy.


----------



## CharlieD (May 23, 2017)

Aunt Bea said:


> Many of the old American pancake and biscuit recipes call for baking soda and cream of tartar instead of baking powder.
> 
> For a quick baking powder substitute you can use 1/4 teaspoon baking soda and 1/2 teaspoon of cream of tartar for each teaspoon of baking powder called for in a recipe.
> 
> ...





And the older year it was baking soda and vinegar. Doesn't get any easier and as simple things usually are very productive.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 23, 2017)

CakePoet said:


> I said SCOTTISH pancakes contains cream of tartar, at least in the old recipes I have, they are very fluffy.



This is what you said:


CakePoet said:


> Scottish pancakes are like Americans, they contain cream of tartar.


It looks like you're saying that American pancakes, like Scottish ones, contain cream of tartar. Did I misunderstand you?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 14, 2020)

Another great pancake recipe:

BOth technique, and ingredients change in his recipe.  They come out light, and tender, but with a more earthy flavor than my original recipe, with crispy edges and a wonderful breakfast sausage accent.  And just so you know, pork fat contains less cholesterol than does butter.

Buckwheat pancakes with Sausage accents.
Ingredients:
1 cup flour
1/2 cup buckwheat flour
3/4 tsp. salt
3 tbs. dark corn syrup
2 medium eggs
1 tbs. double acting baking powder
1 1/3 cup milk
2 tbs. malt powder
1lb. pork breakfast sausage

Fry sausage in the same pan you will use to make the pancakes.  Drain and reserve the sausage grease.

Combine all of the pancake ingredients in a  mixing bowl with a whisk, leaving small lumps.  Add 3 tbs. sausage grease to the batter, and fold it in.

Put a couple tbs. of the remaining sausage grease on the skillet, over medium-high heat.  Put 1/4 cup of batter on the skillet for each pancake.  Cook until bubbles start to poop on top.  Flip, and cook until golder on the other side.

If you run out of sausage grease for each set of pancakes, you can substitue butter, or baclkn grease to get the crispy edges.

Serve with real maple syrup, or buckwheat honey.  Of course, you can add fresh berries of your choice to the batter. and maybe even a little rubbed sage.

These pancakes are also great with fried ham, fried bologna, fried Spam, and of course crispy/soft bacon.

Beverage of choice (at least for me) a glass of pineapple juice, or grapefruit juice.

Enjoy.

Seeeeya; Chief ongwind of the North


----------



## Phil (Jan 25, 2021)

*Fluffy pancakes....*

Many good recipes posted. I like to separate the egg and beat the white to soft peaks and fold into the batter. As a kid, I'd make really thin Bisquick pancakes, saturated in butter and black raspberry preserves. Then roll them like an enchilada.


----------



## bakechef (Jan 25, 2021)

Here's a quick pancake recipe to keep in your pocket, it's easy to remember. It's easily scaled up.

1 cup flour
1 teaspoon baking powder
1 egg
1 tablespoon melted butter or oil
1 tablespoon sugar
heavy pinch of salt
1 cup milk.

mix all together.  you can also add vanilla.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 16, 2022)

It's been a while since I made pancakes.  This morning,, since we had fresh, ripe, and flavorful blueberries in the fridge, i figured it was time to make a couple for me, and my youngest grandson.  I used my regular recipe, but with melted bacon grease instead of cooking oil, and one extra tsp. of double acting baking powder; and the pancakes were huge.  I put the blueberries on top of the raw batter just after putting the batter into the pan, making sure there would be a berry in every bite.  I used half of the batter for each pancake.  i turned the heat down so as not to burn the bottom before the pancake was cooked enough to flip.  This worked perfectly.  The batter rose as it cooked, and surrounded the berries.  The pancakes were as light, and fluffy as ever, ad melt in your mouth tender.  They were served with 3 strips of thick sliced bacon, cooked until almost crispy, and with raspberry preserves, or whipped honey to top the.  Each pancake filled a charger.  I do love pancakes.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------

